# Muscle Research Service



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm due some MTII and in light of one or two other board users claiming muscle researchs' service has become poor (delayed arrival, no replies to emails) i was hoping someone could explain whether it was back on track now.

Last time my order arrived prompt with no problems.

Could anyone vouch that i'll recieve good service again?


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

I put in an order earlier this week, had a PM yesterday with tracking numbers.

I`ll let you know when it arrives.


----------



## Kevster (Nov 11, 2006)

pauly7582 said:


> I'm due some MTII and in light of one or two other board users claiming muscle researchs' service has become poor (delayed arrival, no replies to emails) i was hoping someone could explain whether it was back on track now.
> 
> Last time my order arrived prompt with no problems.
> 
> Could anyone vouch that i'll recieve good service again?


Ordered mine on April 9th mate. Still havent got it - it is on its way but when it will arrive is anyones guess! 

NO replies to ANY of my e-mails though!!!!  Sh*t Communication!


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Kevster,

Sometimes I have people complain about email replies and they are emails that were never received. I have been over on UKMuscle much more lately. If youhave this problem in the future please PM me, I want to get you squared away asap and make sure your order and experience is a pleasent one. Is there anything I can answer or take care of for you now. Please PM if youneed to give me personal info


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

UK Muscle said:


> I put in an order earlier this week, had a PM yesterday with tracking numbers.
> 
> I`ll let you know when it arrives.


Cheers- good name too btw


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Muscleresearch

Might be worth putting up a post here, which I`ll make a sticky naming the best ways to contact you.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Kevster (Nov 11, 2006)

MuscleResearch said:


> Kevster,
> 
> Sometimes I have people complain about email replies and they are emails that were never received. I have been over on UKMuscle much more lately. If youhave this problem in the future please PM me, I want to get you squared away asap and make sure your order and experience is a pleasent one. Is there anything I can answer or take care of for you now. Please PM if youneed to give me personal info


Hi, I can asure you that I did e-mail you. On the 13th April and on the 19th April. After that I got bored of writing anymore as I knew they would'nt be answered. The only reason I posted on the forum and did'nt PM you was because I believed other users on this site should be informed of difficulties with sources.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Ordering MTII on Monday so looking forward to same good service as last time hopefully.


----------



## BALDGIT (Apr 23, 2007)

Have ordered 4 bottles igf from muscle research myself 26 april also ordered from AMPS N TABS same day all on the basis of mainly this forum which i hope wont be a mistake.

Will post a thread when/if they arrive also results/affects, a lot of forums are created for the purpuse of selling fake/poor gear, people who are affiliated with the fakers/scammers post possitive threads/responses about their gear whilst slagging off other sources.

Is there anyway to test if igf is real?????

A test for growth hormone is to take a pregnancy test kit ( fake hgh usually contains hcg which is also white powder) if you show up pregnant you have been scammed.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

BALDGIT said:


> Have ordered 4 bottles igf from muscle research myself 26 april also ordered from AMPS N TABS same day all on the basis of mainly this forum which i hope wont be a mistake.
> 
> Will post a thread when/if they arrive also results/affects, a lot of forums are created for the purpuse of selling fake/poor gear, people who are affiliated with the fakers/scammers post possitive threads/responses about their gear whilst slagging off other sources.
> 
> ...


Totally off subject, but that username made me giggle my ass off! I'm easily amused..............


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Nine Pack said:


> Totally off subject, but that username made me giggle my ass off! I'm easily amused..............


Now that is off topic lmao.


----------



## BALDGIT (Apr 23, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> Totally off subject, but that username made me giggle my ass off! I'm easily amused..............


Not totally off subject, but did degenerate into a bit of a rant i agree.

My humble apologies :yield:

No doubt I will have nothing but praise for muscle research when my order comes through.

BALD and GIT are the two best words to discribe me!!!!:boohoo:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

BALDGIT said:


> Not totally off subject, but did degenerate into a bit of a rant i agree.
> 
> My humble apologies :yield:
> 
> ...


Mate, i dont think 9pack was saying your post was off-topic, no need to apologise, he was saying his post was!!  But yeah i agree with paul that is a funny username! This is me going off topic now, sorry, but theres a guy with a username on this other forum that is 'a4sefluff' now that gets me everytime!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

UK Muscle said:


> I put in an order earlier this week, had a PM yesterday with tracking numbers.
> 
> I`ll let you know when it arrives.


Arrived Today.

So about 7 days.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

BALDGIT said:


> BALD and GIT are the two best words to discribe me!!!!:boohoo:


Sure you're not RobDog in disguise?

LMAO


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> Sure you're not RobDog in disguise?


I dont think it would be physically possible to re-create a disguise that repulsive and ugly!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

thinking about oredering from muscle research myself soon, not too sure with all the problems im hearing of. has anyone actually not received anything or had to wait far too long?


----------



## Kevster (Nov 11, 2006)

UK Muscle said:


> Arrived Today.
> 
> So about 7 days.


Mine arrived yesterday

21 days!!!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

kevstar, thats pretty poor, not much use to me.

is this the norm or an exception, anyone else had to wait as long?


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

I recieved mine in under 2 weeks.

My best advise would be to give him a PM on here.

His username here is "MuscleResearch" asking him what current delivery times are.

Once you get a reply from him with an answer you'll know how long you have to wait.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

ok thanks uk muscle.


----------



## Kevster (Nov 11, 2006)

UK Muscle said:


> I recieved mine in under 2 weeks.
> 
> My best advise would be to give him a PM on here.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you will have more luck than me m8. Although Paul m8 I don't see much point in PM'in him really bud as I e-mailed him and he could'nt be f***ed to reply so don't see why he would reply to a PM.


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Kevster,

I use cyber-rights.net email Sometimes its buggy and emails Do not go through. I apologize for this

Best regards,

MR


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

My Melanotan experiment has been going well, my face went really brown leaving my body white! it was quite disconcerting for a bit but now my body is catching up a treat. I think the reason for this is all the natural sunlight my face has been getting whilst out shopping etc, you gotta be careful of that a little sun goes a long way! 2 sunbeds later and I am browning every where.

Havent experienced nausea really at all even at 2mg.

Worth the money and the wait if, like me, you don't usually tan at all and now everyone you meet asks if you have been abroad lol!

SD


----------



## Tigger (May 25, 2008)

nice to know that there is follow up on orders placed!


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Anyone used Muscle research recently? Want to place an order but need it ASAP. Do they have a UK site or just US?


----------



## rdrage (May 17, 2008)

I placed an order 4 wks ago ,it was shipped and at my door within a week .Good service and quality. :thumbup1:


----------

